# Black particles in water



## jasonhankster (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, first time post and looking for a little help and advice...

My Classic is producing small black particles in the water. If I run a clean shot into a glass there are dozens of these little blighters floating around. It's not coffee, and I am worried it's coming from a deteriorated boiler. Any ideas?

*Hank*.

(2003 Gaggia Classic // Rancilio Wand // 9Bar OPV Mod // Burr Grinder)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you descaled and stripped and cleaned the head??


----------



## jasonhankster (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, fully cleaned throughout. Recent head gasket too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm cant remember if there is any black pipes in the classic? if so maybe one needs replacing, or like you say the boiler is the fault.


----------



## jasonhankster (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it worth replacing the boiler, or will that cost more than the machine is worth! I don't think i could do it myself...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Drop gaggiamanualservice.com a pm or go to his site.

He may well have some better advise, or even a boiler you could pick up.

New boiler i think is about £40.


----------



## jasonhankster (Jul 26, 2014)

OK thanks very much, I'll give him a go!


----------



## leoc (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/EF0030A and http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/ would suggest it wouldnt be too bad to do. YMMV though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Did you clean the water dispersion plate that holds the shower screen on with Puly Caf or Cafiza or any other chemical backflushing agent? if so this can discolour the dispersion plate turning it black the only remedy to that is plenty of elbow grease and wire wool or a wire brush in a drill and the plate held securely in a vice.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

does sound like boiler corrosion, if you have used wrong descaler or left descaler in too long it can rot the insides leaving black particles


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

It's so simple, take your filter-basket out of the PF and clean underneath and inside the PF an don't forget to clean the spouts,

its just dried muck that you forgot to clean ones and a while, this will leave tiny particles inside your cup, al the other solutions are before the Filter-basket, this should have no influence in the produced coffee in the coffee-cup.

Looks like me an easy way to tackle.

With kind regards from the Netherlands


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Nothing to tell, how it went with your problem?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure i agree with one of your statements..

"all the other solutions are before the Filter-basket, this should have no influence in the produced coffee in the coffee-cup."

So if your head is blocked up with gunk, your saying this will have no effect in the cup?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe that this topic was obout black particles in the CUP?

So your last line is to tease me?

The gunk is always trouble in the taste experience, thats what you want to hear?

Wat I want to see is a followup from the TS.


----------

